# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  معرفی بهترین سایت های خرید کتاب کمک درسی و کد تخفیف

## monji

سلام خدمت دوستان انجمن کنکوردر این تاپیک صرفا برای اشتراک تجربه خرید از سایت های فروش کمک درسی و ارسال آدرس سایت های دارای تخفیف میباشد 

*اگر سایت خوب برای خرید سراغ دارین یا کد تخفیف دارین بفرستین تا دوستان  بهره ببرند*

----------


## monji

معرفی اول توسط خودم
سایت بیست کتاب 
تخفیف 40 درصدی روی اکثر کتاب ها و تخفیف های خیلی توپ
https://ketabbist.com/

----------


## monji

سایت ویستور 
vs0516
فقط برای امروز 16 مرداد

----------


## nazanin_bakhshi

من همیشه از دو تا سایت خرید می کنم
1- بانک کتاب پایتخت
2- فروشگاه کتاب آنلاین 24

هر دوتاشون هم راضیم خداییش

----------


## Archer_44

من تا حالا از ویستور و کتابچی کتاب خریدم و  کیفیت کتاب ها عالی بودن.ketabchi.com

----------


## asma76

من از کتابچی خرید کردم بالای ۳۰۰ تومن ارسالش رایگان میشه. واسه امسالم ی طرح دادن اونایی ک رتبه کشوری زیر هزار بیارن مبلغشون رو بهشون برمیگردونن. 
کیفیت کتاباش به طور کلی خوبه اما ی وقتایی میبینی مثلا لک شده کتاب یا ی صفحاتی از کتاب خاکیه.

----------


## _Joseph_

*از بانک کتاب پایتخت زیاد خرید کرده ام و تقریبا 60 درصد کتابام رو از اونجا خریدم 

چی بخونم هم سایت خوبیه ولی ارسال رایگان نداره + قیمتهاش بالاست+پست مضخرفی داره و از 5 بار خریدی که داشتم دوبارش اشتباها فرستاده بودن رشت که بعد از 1 هفته تاخیر دستم رسید 

عشق کتاب رو تازه دیده ام و خیلی خیلی خوبه خداییش از بسته بندی و کیفیت ارسال و فاکتور و پاسخ گویی و تخفیف هایی که میزاره همه و همه ش ترغیب میکنه ادم رو بازم خرید کنی 

گاج مارکت و فروشگاه نشر الگو و مهروماه هم خوب بودن هر سه تاشون 

**کد تخفیف 33 درصدی عشق کتاب : Love
*

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> *از بانک کتاب پایتخت زیاد خرید کرده ام و تقریبا 60 درصد کتابام رو از اونجا خریدم 
> 
> چی بخونم هم سایت خوبیه ولی ارسال رایگان نداره + قیمتهاش بالاست+پست مضخرفی داره و از 5 بار خریدی که داشتم دوبارش اشتباها فرستاده بودن رشت که بعد از 1 هفته تاخیر دستم رسید 
> 
> عشق کتاب رو تازه دیده ام و خیلی خیلی خوبه خداییش از بسته بندی و کیفیت ارسال و فاکتور و پاسخ گویی و تخفیف هایی که میزاره همه و همه ش ترغیب میکنه ادم رو بازم خرید کنی 
> 
> گاج مارکت و فروشگاه نشر الگو و مهروماه هم خوب بودن هر سه تاشون 
> 
> **کد تخفیف 33 درصدی عشق کتاب : Love
> *



آقا اینو زودتر میذاشتی  :Y (442):  :Y (395):  :Y (603):  
دیروز کلی کتاب خریدم از پایتخت کتاب :Yahoo (110):  (البته اگه 2،3 جلد خیلی به حساب بیاد :Yahoo (15):  هر چند همونا هم حدودا 500 تومن شد  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (68): )


در کل دمت گرم فقط یه سوال این کدش برای مدت محدودیه ؟ یا همیشگیه؟

پ.ن : خود سایت خیلی سبز هم خوبه
من هربار سفارش دادم با پست عالی و زمان مناسب آوردن

----------


## scorpion2020

> *از بانک کتاب پایتخت زیاد خرید کرده ام و تقریبا 60 درصد کتابام رو از اونجا خریدم 
> 
> چی بخونم هم سایت خوبیه ولی ارسال رایگان نداره + قیمتهاش بالاست+پست مضخرفی داره و از 5 بار خریدی که داشتم دوبارش اشتباها فرستاده بودن رشت که بعد از 1 هفته تاخیر دستم رسید 
> 
> عشق کتاب رو تازه دیده ام و خیلی خیلی خوبه خداییش از بسته بندی و کیفیت ارسال و فاکتور و پاسخ گویی و تخفیف هایی که میزاره همه و همه ش ترغیب میکنه ادم رو بازم خرید کنی 
> 
> گاج مارکت و فروشگاه نشر الگو و مهروماه هم خوب بودن هر سه تاشون 
> 
> **کد تخفیف 33 درصدی عشق کتاب : Love
> *


این تخفیف سوسلیه یوسف جان الان سایت کتاب جم با این کد تخفیف که پایین مینویسم 25 درصد بر تخفیف های پایه سایت اضافه میکنه یعنی چیزی حدود35 تا45درصد که برای انتشارات مختلف فرق میکنه(گاج تخفیفش کمه)مثلا دیروز خریدم مجموع روی جلد کتابا 436 بود که با تخفیف شد 259 یعنی کمی بیشتر از 40 درصد
sjm

----------


## _Joseph_

> این تخفیف سوسلیه یوسف جان الان سایت کتاب جم با این کد تخفیف که پایین مینویسم 25 درصد بر تخفیف های پایه سایت اضافه میکنه یعنی چیزی حدود35 تا45درصد که برای انتشارات مختلف فرق میکنه(گاج تخفیفش کمه)مثلا دیروز خریدم مجموع روی جلد کتابا 436 بود که با تخفیف شد 259 یعنی کمی بیشتر از 40 درصد
> sjm


*پشمامممم
تا کی این کد تخفیف فعاله؟؟*

----------


## Archer_44

توکدوم سایت ها کتاب های گاج بیشترین تخفیف رو داره؟
هر سایتی میرم نهایت ۲۰ درصد تخفیف دارن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## _Amir Hossein

سلام سایت بیستک کتاب هم خوبه
 کد تخفیف 50 روی 100 داشت تا 22 بهمن وقت هست
bahman50100

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

سایت بیستک کتاب اخیرا نمیدونم چرا خیلی دیر ارسال میکنه .
واتساپ و اینستاگرام اصلا جواب نمیدن
قیمت بیشتر کتاباهاش بالاتر از همه جاست.یجور جبران اون تخفیفایی هست که میدن 
در ضمن موجودیشون هم برا بعضی کتابا بروز نیست و برا من بعد از حدود یکهفته تازه پیامک دادن که کتاب موجود نبوده
قبل خریدش حتما موجودی بگیرید.
تلفن هم نمیدونم چرا بعدظهرها اصلا جواب نمیدن.یعنی فک کنم همه کتابفروشیا حداقل تا 8 یا 9 شب کار میکنن ولی اینا کلا ج نمیدن بدظهرا
بنظر من از سایتای دیگه خرید کنید
بیستک قبلن خوب بود, اما الان افتضاح شده

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

س ب

----------


## rezzanr

از کتاب جم بگیرین/ تا 30 فروردین 40 درصد تخفیف/ کتاب کنکور های گذشته رو ازش بگیرین

----------

